# Advice on Lanzarote please



## RachelMag (May 24, 2012)

Hello folks 

I am not sure how this orks as this is the first time I've ever used a 'forum' but lets muddle on and see what happens

I am looking advice on moving to Lanzarote this summer, my family includes a 12 year old girl who will be going into her second year of high school in September.

Any info on renting houses, schools and jobs and the whole procedure in general will be much appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RachelMag said:


> Hello folks
> 
> I am not sure how this orks as this is the first time I've ever used a 'forum' but lets muddle on and see what happens
> 
> ...


:welcome:

well you started off well - your questions are in the right place 

I can't specifically comment on Lanzarote - I'm a long way from there, but there have been other threads (discussions) if you use the search function

in theory it's straightforward to move to Spain, although there have been new rules recently brought in - on 24th April - by the Spanish government which mean that you can only become officially resident if you can prove a certain income (they haven't said _exactly_ how much yet) & that you have health coverage


that essentially means that you must either have a job here, pay NI & therefore have access to the state healthcare, or have an income from elsewhere & private healthcare

without that, you can't become resident, so your 12 year old won't be able to go into state school

however...... if you have a look at the 'sticky thread' above, called 'forms, education etc etc.......' (something like that :confused2 & find the education link you'll find that most experts would say that is a bad idea for a 12 year old in any case, unless they already speak native-level Spanish - so you'd be best looking for International/British fee-paying school........ there are links to that too  - or does she speak Spanish??

jobs............ again - there's a thread all about the economic situation here atm - not good news 

you'll find rental info & lots of other stuff too!!


get yourself a vino & sit down for a read then fire away with anything else you want to know


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Rachelmag,

I live in the Canaries, jobs are scarce, we have over 30% unemployment. There is property to rent, cheaper away from the tourist resorts.

Life here is good, wonderful climate, sunshine nearly every day, no winters, it is just the economic situation that has become worrying. Last year we were pulling out of the recession but the austerity measures have curtailed our optimism.

Sorry for the negative news, if you have a job at the moment, stay where you are for a while, 

Hepa


----------



## chianti13 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi, my first post too, have been stalking the forum for a few months and decided to take the plunge! 
I'm on a similar situation, I'm moving to Lanzarote in August with my 10 yr old son, I already have a job lined up and although I think my son would struggle in a Spanish school at this age I am going to split the difference and send him to a bilingual school which hopefully will allow a bit of 'wiggle room'!
My job has a great relocation package so I'm not incurring any cost there and the school fees are taken care of.
I should have around €2000 a month to live on, can anyone tell me if realistically that's enough?
Good luck Rachelmag and if you come across any golden nuggets of wisdom do share!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chianti13 said:


> Hi, my first post too, have been stalking the forum for a few months and decided to take the plunge!
> I'm on a similar situation, I'm moving to Lanzarote in August with my 10 yr old son, I already have a job lined up and although I think my son would struggle in a Spanish school at this age I am going to split the difference and send him to a bilingual school which hopefully will allow a bit of 'wiggle room'!
> My job has a great relocation package so I'm not incurring any cost there and the school fees are taken care of.
> I should have around €2000 a month to live on, can anyone tell me if realistically that's enough?
> Good luck Rachelmag and if you come across any golden nuggets of wisdom do share!


:welcome:

brilliant news - a job & school fees paid for - bilingual school is a great option for child of that age

yes, 2000€ a month will be fine - more than fine, unless rents in Lanzarote are scarily high!!


----------



## RachelMag (May 24, 2012)

chianti13 said:


> Hi, my first post too, have been stalking the forum for a few months and decided to take the plunge!
> I'm on a similar situation, I'm moving to Lanzarote in August with my 10 yr old son, I already have a job lined up and although I think my son would struggle in a Spanish school at this age I am going to split the difference and send him to a bilingual school which hopefully will allow a bit of 'wiggle room'!
> My job has a great relocation package so I'm not incurring any cost there and the school fees are taken care of.
> I should have around €2000 a month to live on, can anyone tell me if realistically that's enough?
> Good luck Rachelmag and if you come across any golden nuggets of wisdom do share!


Hi there- you sound well sorted! Did you get your job here or did you apply to a company in Lanzarote? If you dont mind me asking what is your profession and are you spanish fluent


----------



## RachelMag (May 24, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Hello Rachelmag,
> 
> I live in the Canaries, jobs are scarce, we have over 30% unemployment. There is property to rent, cheaper away from the tourist resorts.
> 
> ...


Hello Hepa
Thanks for your reply. What about buying/leasing a bar or similar in Lanzarote is there much opportunity for this, I suppose this would depend on the level of tourism that you are having? Has the numbers dropped?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RachelMag said:


> Hello Hepa
> Thanks for your reply. What about buying/leasing a bar or similar in Lanzarote is there much opportunity for this, I suppose this would depend on the level of tourism that you are having? Has the numbers dropped?


if it's anything like the rest of Spain just about every bar on every street will be for sale/lease/rent ...... which should tell you something in itself 

have you experience in the trade?

and as you just asked the question yourself - are you Spanish fluent?


----------



## RachelMag (May 24, 2012)

yes have experience in the trade and no not fluent spanish - have been taking night classes but there is not much opportunity to practice here lol


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

RachelMag said:


> Hepa said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Rachelmag,
> ...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

On the island where I live, El Hierro, tourism has declined, most bars here are letting staff go.

Last year, probably due to the Arab Spring, on the larger islands tourism increased dramatically. Now although tourism has dropped somewhat, the larger islands are still busy. I include Lanzarote as a prime tourist destination, however I am almost 300 miles away from Lanzarote so cannot give you a concise reply with regard to leasing a bar.


----------



## chianti13 (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't mind at all, I'm a teacher and I got my job whilst still here in the UK. If you are interested in the education sector then check TES international jobs and The Guardian Education Jobs international (both can be googled). 
You do have to be quite careful about schools jobs abroad as they can range from very professional packages to complete charlatans! Look out for the type of contract you'll be offered and the benefit/relocation package, if they're prepared to invest in you it's less likely (but certainly not impossible) that they'll boot you out after a term!
No we're not 'fluent'. We can manage, my Mother has lived in Northern Spain (Galicia) for 12 years now so I'm not to bad in her Northern dialect Spanish but this however won't be much use to me when I need to communicate in a different dialect! We are having classes and we also meet with a Spanish family in our area 2 a week which helps immensely but it'll be the 'immersion' once we're over there that will make the most difference.
Just realised how much I'm waffling!! What's your situation Rachelmag? Or do tell me to mind my own business if I'm being nosey!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

chianti13 said:


> I don't mind at all, I'm a teacher and I got my job whilst still here in the UK. If you are interested in the education sector then check TES international jobs and The Guardian Education Jobs international (both can be googled).
> You do have to be quite careful about schools jobs abroad as they can range from very professional packages to complete charlatans! Look out for the type of contract you'll be offered and the benefit/relocation package, if they're prepared to invest in you it's less likely (but certainly not impossible) that they'll boot you out after a term!
> No we're not 'fluent'. We can manage, my Mother has lived in Northern Spain (Galicia) for 12 years now so I'm not to bad in her Northern dialect Spanish but this however won't be much use to me when I need to communicate in a different dialect! We are having classes and we also meet with a Spanish family in our area 2 a week which helps immensely but it'll be the 'immersion' once we're over there that will make the most difference.
> Just realised how much I'm waffling!! What's your situation Rachelmag? Or do tell me to mind my own business if I'm being nosey!


This isn't waffling! This is giving very useful information for people wanting to move to Spain. However I'd like to point out, just in case it isn't clear, that your cirumstances are quite different to most peoples.
You have a job to go to and even though your son age wise is at the limit for a smooth transfer to a Spanish State school, you have school fees sorted. If you didn't, paying school fees out of 2,000€ would be difficult, if not impossible.
Going into bar work, the hotel trade etc is a whole different ball game. There is of course year round trade in the Canaries, but the Spanish know that too, and immigrants already living in Spain who speak Spanish and English also know that,so competition for jobs is fierce. Plus the fact that the recession is hitting the tourist trade anyway... Maybe OK for young singles who don't mind working hard and taking a bit of a risk, but for someone with a family - too precarious IMO


----------



## chianti13 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm in utter agreement, I've been waiting and wanting to do this move for the last 5 years but only now has it become a reality. I've almost upped sticks and done it so many times and thought 'sod it, it'll be fine when I get there'. Having watched things go further and further into decline I am so glad I didn't or I have no doubt I would have been back in the UK as another ex-pat statistic by now. 
Whilst I know that this could still happen as the future is never certain I know I'm in a much more sensible and secure situation now and there's a much better possibility of maintaining the long term dream rather than opting for instant gratification followed by a loud and resounding bump as I fall back to earth (and England) listening to the shattering of my dreams along the way!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

chianti13 said:


> I'm in utter agreement, I've been waiting and wanting to do this move for the last 5 years but only now has it become a reality. I've almost upped sticks and done it so many times and thought 'sod it, it'll be fine when I get there'. Having watched things go further and further into decline I am so glad I didn't or I have no doubt I would have been back in the UK as another ex-pat statistic by now.
> Whilst I know that this could still happen as the future is never certain I know I'm in a much more sensible and secure situation now and there's a much better possibility of maintaining the long term dream rather than opting for instant gratification followed by a loud and resounding bump as I fall back to earth (and England) listening to the shattering of my dreams along the way!


Well you're making all the right moves, and you have a clear understanding of what's before you, so let's hope it all pans out.
Why did you decide to go to Lanzarote and not Galicia?
Anyway, hope you carry on posting and tell us how it goes!


----------



## RachelMag (May 24, 2012)

chianti13 said:


> I don't mind at all, I'm a teacher and I got my job whilst still here in the UK. If you are interested in the education sector then check TES international jobs and The Guardian Education Jobs international (both can be googled).
> You do have to be quite careful about schools jobs abroad as they can range from very professional packages to complete charlatans! Look out for the type of contract you'll be offered and the benefit/relocation package, if they're prepared to invest in you it's less likely (but certainly not impossible) that they'll boot you out after a term!
> No we're not 'fluent'. We can manage, my Mother has lived in Northern Spain (Galicia) for 12 years now so I'm not to bad in her Northern dialect Spanish but this however won't be much use to me when I need to communicate in a different dialect! We are having classes and we also meet with a Spanish family in our area 2 a week which helps immensely but it'll be the 'immersion' once we're over there that will make the most difference.
> Just realised how much I'm waffling!! What's your situation Rachelmag? Or do tell me to mind my own business if I'm being nosey!


No I don't mind sharing at all lol! I am not a teacher but a Manager with huge range of experience in different industries. I was thinking of completing a TEFL course before I come but have since been told there is not much point. We hope to move and take our time in enjoying Lanzarote before perhaps buying a bar or similar but employment before we move would be great. I am aware that school fees for our daughter are about 4000euros but have been unable to make contact with the school as I have left telephone messages and email to no avail! I have been taking night classes in Spanish but have no way of practising so am not that good! Why we moving???? Well simple we just love Lanzarote


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RachelMag said:


> No I don't mind sharing at all lol! I am not a teacher but a Manager with huge range of experience in different industries. I was thinking of completing a TEFL course before I come but have since been told there is not much point. We hope to move and take our time in enjoying Lanzarote before perhaps buying a bar or similar but employment before we move would be great. I am aware that school fees for our daughter are about 4000euros but have been unable to make contact with the school as I have left telephone messages and email to no avail! I have been taking night classes in Spanish but have no way of practising so am not that good! Why we moving???? Well simple we just love Lanzarote


 Stay in the UK for the foreseeable future. Ask yourself why you think that moving to Lanzarote is going to be so good??!! If you buy a bar you'll be having to be there for most of the day, 7 days a week and pray that you'll have enough customers to cover your overheads - which wont be small. Your bar will need to be close to the school so that your daughter can get to and from, possibly your home too???! If you have to stay working in the bar late, is that fair on your daughter??? To employ people to work in the bar will add to your overheads even more and many bar owners cant employ staff cos of the cost, but run themselves ragged trying to do it all!! Being a manager means nothing in a foreign country where the rules and regulations are totally different. I've had managerial positions too, I also had a high qualification in nursing before I went to Spain and the only work I could when I arrived was as a care assistant earning 5€ an hour (which didnt pay me enough to buy petrol to get there and back), I worked for a couple of months in a friends bar 9am-6am six days a week for 200€ a month - til he went bust and lastly selling timeshare by commission only telesales - that paid the most at 400€ a month. fortunately my husband commuted as he owned a successful business in the UK - he kept us afloat in spain, but in the end the commute got too much and we lost the tenants in our UK house - which was paying the rent on our Spanish place. So we are now back in the UK. I am not happy here, but there is a certain amount of comfort in the knowledge that the UK has welfare benefits, child allowance, etc.... should we ever need them and a free healthcare. So altho I love spain and would go back in a heart beat, i know that we cant afford the risk, the financial cost or cope with the stress and uncertainty. i know what its like there and it aint good right now!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

RachelMag said:


> No I don't mind sharing at all lol! I am not a teacher but a Manager with huge range of experience in different industries. I was thinking of completing a TEFL course before I come but have since been told there is not much point. We hope to move and take our time in enjoying Lanzarote before perhaps buying a bar or similar but employment before we move would be great. I am aware that school fees for our daughter are about 4000euros but have been unable to make contact with the school as I have left telephone messages and email to no avail! I have been taking night classes in Spanish but have no way of practising so am not that good! Why we moving???? Well simple we just love Lanzarote


I have to be honest here with you...Stay in the UK. School fees have some add ons so nearer €5000 and buying or leasing a bar? People will stand in line to sell you one, don't, please don't even dream about going into that sort of business; you will fail.

You can be the best manager, line manger, team leader, business consultant et al in the world but its unlikely in the extreme you will find work, more than unlikely as you are not a fluent Spanish speaker.

My favourite quote posted on this forum goes along the lines
"If you want to make a small fortune in Spain, take a large fortune and work your way down"

Stay put and go on holiday, the break is stress free, you get a sun tan and can go back to your job to fund your next break. Move there and you will kiss goodbye to any funds you have and be back in the UK without a pot to pee in.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

RachelMag said:


> No I don't mind sharing at all lol! I am not a teacher but a Manager with huge range of experience in different industries. I was thinking of completing a TEFL course before I come but have since been told there is not much point. We hope to move and take our time in enjoying Lanzarote before perhaps buying a bar or similar but employment before we move would be great. I am aware that school fees for our daughter are about 4000euros but have been unable to make contact with the school as I have left telephone messages and email to no avail! I have been taking night classes in Spanish but have no way of practising so am not that good! Why we moving???? Well simple we just love Lanzarote


Honestly, RachelMag, I think you're taking a huge risk, not only for you, but your daughter. We all take risks at some time, but from what you've written you don't seem to know how much of a risk you're taking. 
The reason you give for moving while understandable is not enough to make things come together
The hotel/ bar trade is always there in Lanzarote, but the tourist trade is hard hit when there are economical problems. You should be fully aware of the problems in Spain and the rest of Europe before comtemplating investing money in this area and in other threads. There's a lot of info about it here in a sticky at the top of the page. Most experts are not predicting recovery until 2020.
If you have a sure fire scheme or a stable job to go to you might want to consider a move, but otherwise my advice would be to enjoy Lanzarote as a holiday destination for the moment. It will always be here for you if things pick up in the future


----------



## Pearls (May 25, 2012)

I would agree with all the above posts, stay put until things improve, they will eventually but to come now with a young family is foolhardy. There are so many people unemployed or scratching for a living. It doesn´t matter what your qualifications are they mean zilch, you have to take whatever you can, 90% of the time it is illegal cash in hand so you are not covered with the social should you become unemployed or sick. It is worse on the islands than probably the mainland as the number of people willing to take a 'risk' is probably higher.

For those who say they are teachers, in the Canaries that means nothing. There is not a great call for English teaching generally - certainly not inside the education system - depending where you decide to settle you may pick up a few private students but you will not get rich and would need to be fluent in Canarian Spanish to get by, let alone teach. Also when a teacher is offered a position which could be years after they start as a teaching assistant, they are put on a list and told there is a job in this island or that island and it is up to you to accept or refuse. If you refuse you are back to the bottom of the list.

I don´t want to shatter your dreams, hang on to them the right time will come round eventually. It is never too late


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Because we are native English speakers, we have both been offered teaching assistant positions, we both declined.

I have a friend who recently re opened a bar restaurant, that had to close through lack of trade. He has been in the catering trade all his life, his wife is a chef, he has employed a very experienced waitress. Despite the lack of tourism and the general state of the economy on the island, Francisco is bucking the current trend. I have tried is menu, what he prepares is good, the restaurant is very clean and well presented, and extremely busy lunch times and even more so at weekends. Francisco will succeed!

Therefore it is possible to be successful where others through lack of professionalism and previous experience have failed.

However the waitress and Francisco are locals, his wife is an immigrant from Columbia, their language is Castellano. We translated the menu into English, I think he also has a German translation.

There may be similar situations on other islands, but they will need researching long and hard before any commitment is made.


----------

